# Grilled Honey & Orange Glazed Quail



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Enjoy. Very tender and flavorful. Paired with seasoned rice.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Almost looks too good to eat! ... almost.


----------



## Squattingcoyote (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there a recipe to go with the pic? I need to eat this.....


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Recipe ?


----------



## Squattingcoyote (Jul 22, 2013)

POCsaltdog said:


> Enjoy. Very tender and flavorful. Paired with seasoned rice.


C'mon man we're waiting for the recipe!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Makes me want to load my shotgun and go hunting.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Makes me want to load my shotgun and go hunting.


Or call Rubberback! Lol


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Nice*

Mouthwatering...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> Or call Rubberback! Lol


Still have some jumbo's available! I'll be dressing about 42 tomorrow. 
I'd like the recipe! Thinking about having them on Christmas day.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^^ shoot me a pm bud. I'll take a couple of dozen to grill for friends a couple three times if you can freeze/ship them to me.


----------

